# Argus C3 Coupling Gear



## Judeamarco (Nov 2, 2015)

I found an old Argus C3 camera in a pawnshop for a buck but it was missing the coupling gear that connected the rangefinder and the lens. Early google searches for this piece came up with no success. I'd love to have this running for a friend of mine who loves Harry Potter and photography. Is there any place/site I can get my hands on one of these coupling gears?


----------



## compur (Nov 3, 2015)

Are you sure it's not an Argus C? That model didn't have the gear.

Otherwise I suppose you'd have to buy a junker C3 and pull the gear from it.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm sure I have one somewhere.   But make sure it's not a C.    There should be a post between the gears for an idler gear to turn on.  The post will be brass, with a threaded hole for a screw to hold it in.   The screw has a "moon disc" shaped head which covers the idler almost completely.

(Barbarian checks)

Yep.  I've got one of each.   Want them?


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 15, 2015)

I would check first if that is the only problem. Also, I think the Harry Potter film had the C3 Matchmatic as the movie-stills show the two-tone body color (but without the meter that came as part of that model to slide into the accessory shoe).  

The idler gear is removed when the lens is changed so not too surprising if someone didn't put it back on right and it fell off.  I used a C44 for a few years, it did not have the idler gear, but it still took some practice to change a lens.


----------



## Judeamarco (Nov 25, 2015)

The Barbarian said:


> I'm sure I have one somewhere.   But make sure it's not a C.    There should be a post between the gears for an idler gear to turn on.  The post will be brass, with a threaded hole for a screw to hold it in.   The screw has a "moon disc" shaped head which covers the idler almost completely.
> 
> (Barbarian checks)
> 
> Yep.  I've got one of each.   Want them?


That would be awesome! How much do you want for it? I completely forgot about this thread with midterms so I apologize for the late reply.


----------



## Judeamarco (Nov 25, 2015)

And yes, it is the idler gear that is missing, everything else works. Even changed the light seals and lightly CLA'd it and it is steal considering it was only a dollar!


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 2, 2015)

Judeamarco said:


> That would be awesome! How much do you want for it? I completely forgot about this thread with midterms so I apologize for the late reply.



Yeah, I've been out of town, so I'm late here, myself.   I'll send it free.   You need the gear and the cap, I assume.   PM me with an address.


----------

